

Google Data on Rails - pibefision
http://code.google.com/apis/gdata/articles/gdata_on_rails.html

======
jasonkester
The title is technically correct, but still misleading. I was expecting to see
an API for talking to BigTable, but all I got was a way to list my
spreadsheets at Google docs.

I've been fooled by this before, so you'd think I'd learn. Still, it would be
nice if Google would rename their Google Docs API to "Google Docs API" and
ditch the misleading "Data" term.

------
rscott
I love that Google still has lots of references to Writely. It's only been
Google Docs for a good 3ish? years now.

------
lecha
Well done and good luck, but it is hard to believe this library will change
the dynamic for GData.

I tried searching, but for the life of me, I cannot find an _actual_ web
application or a service that is based on GData.

Yes, there are all kinds of importers from Google account that lets a 3rd
party service spam your friends with invites. But is this the only use-case
Google is trying to support? You'd think that they really do want developers
to build on their platform, no? If so, why isn't there a more pick-up?

------
pibefision
This is a great news. Google it's free cloud computing. Use Google SpreadSheet
to save records (contact forms, order, etcs) it's a great functionality that
some rails plugins can add easily.

------
frankus
Can this talk to Google Checkout?

------
ice5nake
I read until I saw REXML. The author should move to a faster XML library.

